# Wieder mal, Stimme richtig dick verändern



## brainnrg (26. September 2006)

Hi, ich habs hier schon n paar mal gelesen, aber nie das gefunden was ich gesucht hab.

Ich mach eigene Discotracks. Nur imo fehlt da immer eine Stimme. Ich such ein Programm mit dem man seine Stimme verändern kann (nicht Echtzeit), aber so richtig mit schmackes.

Also hier mal ein Soundsample damit ihr wißt wie ich das meine.

Klick Mich

Ich habe bis jetzt diese Progis zum Mixen und bearbeiten.

Fruity Loops
Sound Forge
Music Maker  
Traktor DJ Studio 3

Ich hoffe das ihr solche megaprogis kennt.


----------



## chmee (26. September 2006)

Schmackes,ne ?! --> Es gibt keine Megaproggies, die einem aus der Seele lesen. Ergo
kann man mit (fast) allen Proggs das Richtige machen, man sollte nur wissen, was
man vorhat.

Tipps für Soundforge:
Rumprobieren mit PitchShift, Chorus, Phaser,Flanger, Distortion.
Interessant ist immer wieder Vocoding. Am Ende nochmal schön durch
den Compressor jagen.

mfg chmee


----------



## brainnrg (26. September 2006)

Ja, danke für die Antwort, ich hab mir gerade ein sample gedownloaded das mit irgendeinem proggi gemacht wurde, OHNE selber zu sprechen, mich hats vom sessel gehauen, was dieses Proggi kann.

Hier mal Sample

Und jetzt hab ich ein bissl mit Sound Forge gespielt und hab das gemacht, wobei mir das 2te am besten gefällt.

Sample1
Sample2
Sample3

Ich fas es nicht das so eine geile Stimme ein Proggi erzeugen kann. Ich kenns mit richtigen Computerstimmer, aber so echt? 
Aber ich find das Proggi dazu nicht, verdammt, 
sowas in der richtung will ich eben machen OHNE das ich eine Frau dazu brauch die singen kann :suspekt:

Also kennt hier keiner ein Proggi das sich auf das spezialisert?


----------



## chmee (27. September 2006)

Mir fällt auf Anhieb "Yamaha Vocaloid" ein. Aber gute Solostimmen habe ich auch aus
dieser Software nicht gehört.

Beispiele:
http://www.vocaloid-user.net/modules/Downloads/vufileuploads/I will always love youMp3.MP3
http://www.vocaloid-user.net/modules/Downloads/vufileuploads/LOLA_Demo_Sweet_Dreams.mp3

Achja "VirSyn Cantor" gibt es auch noch:
http://www.virsyn.de/Demo/CANTOR/ColdSong.mp3
http://www.virsyn.de/Demo/CANTOR/Zaioeu.mp3
http://www.virsyn.de/Demo/K-EriC-INeedYourInspiration.mp3

Das Sample hört sich eher nach "Antares Autotune" an.
Einsingen ( Naja Einhauchen ) und von Autotune nachregeln lassen.

++--> Du hast dieses Sample runtergeladen und es stand nur da,
dass es ein Vocalsynth ist ? 

mfg chmee


----------



## brainnrg (27. September 2006)

Es war so, 
ich hab ja weiterhin gegoogelt nach solchen progis, dann kam ich auf irgendso ne page (eher board) wo einer dieses sample angeboten hat und gesagt hat das is ein "vocalsynth" sei, also ein vom programm erstellter gesang.
ich mein ich kanns mir ja net vorstellen, da müsste ja keiner mehr singen können wenn das ginge.

Ok zum Autotune von antares.

Ich krieg das ding net gebacken, hab mir ne demo gesaugt und das teil geht net,
ich muss dauernd irgendwas registrieren.
Obwohl das würde mir gut gefallen.

VirSyn hab ich auch


----------



## cmyk-vienna (28. September 2006)

chmee hat Recht. Es ist definitiv Auto Tune. Das Sample findet sich in den Tutorial Files zu diesem Programm. Das wurde aber nicht vom Programm erzeugt sondern mehr oder weniger (eher weniger) gut eingesungen und soll als Arbeitsdatei dienen, um daraus was zu machen.
Genauer angeschaut hab ichs mir allerdings noch nicht, habe mir auch gerade erst mal die Demo runtergeladen. Mal schauen was das so kann.
//edit:
Inzwischen hab ichs mir angeschaut. Aber ganz ehrlich, bevor ich 400 Kröten ausgebe für ein Programm, das die Stimme geraderücken kann, such ich mir lieber einen Sänger, der auch den Ton trifft.

@brainnrg: Die Registrierung mußt Du überspringen, damit das Tool im Demo-Mode läuft, ich nehme aber sowieso an, daß Du es nicht brauchen kannst, da es kein Voice-Synth ist, sondern lediglich bestehende Vocals nachbearbeiten kann.


----------



## brainnrg (1. Oktober 2006)

Jo soda mittlerweile bin ich auch soweit das das Teil (Auto Tune) als Plugin auf meinem Sound Forge läuft.
Aber ehrlich gesagt, ich kann damit gar nix anfangen, ich kann herumspielen was ich will, die Stimme bleibt gleich, wenn dann nur "verschnörkslt".
Ich such ja eigentlich keinen "Vocal-Synth", ich will nur geile Stimmen zusammenbringen.
So böse dinger wie in meinem ersten Post hier, die Gruppe heißt Bangbros, kennen wohl eh ein paar leute hier.
Die hab ich mir mal Live angehört, und da hat der Typ von dem auch die Stimme kommt "gegrault" so wie im Lied, nur eben mit seiner normalen Stimme.
Also wenn ich so reinschreie hört es sich auch so an wie seine originale Stimme.
Aber ich kann die Stimme nicht so verändern das sowas da raus kommt.

Ich hab wieder ein neues Sample für euch damit ihr wisst welche Richtung der Stimme ich produzieren will.

Sample hier: MICH KLICKDA 

Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein mit ganz normalen Voraussetzungen.
Ich weiß nur nicht welche Effekte ich anwenden kann/muss damit sowas ähnliches dabei raus kommt, vom echo abgesehen, aber alleine die stimmenverzerrung interessiert mich.


----------



## chmee (1. Oktober 2006)

Ich wiederhole mich nur Ungern, benutze doch ein Pitch-Shifter mit -10 Semitones
, dann nochmal einen Pitchshifter mit +4 Semitones, dann sollte die Stimme schon
ein Ditsch bekommen haben. Danach nen leichten Chorus, um sie im Raum zu
spreizen.

Audio kann auch eine Spielwiese sein. Bitte selbst ausprobieren.
mfg chmee


----------



## brainnrg (2. Oktober 2006)

Klar ich Spiel ja schon wie ein verrückter,
aber ich wende mich ja aus dem Grund auf euch hier im Forum,
aber wenn das nicht erwünscht ist dann laß ich das lieber,


----------



## meta_grafix (2. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

mit Autotune bekommt man wunderbar diesen Cher-Effekt hin, also wenn die Stimme so kippt und dann oben so rumwackelt. Am besten selbst singen und ggf. mit Melodyne justieren.

Gruß


----------



## chmee (2. Oktober 2006)

Nicht gleich getreten fühlen..

Musik, wie auch 3D, Grafik und Videozeuges, ist ein kreativer Schaffensprozess.
Da gibt es nur wenige 08/15-Tipps. Zu 90% ist die Arbeit unique, also einzigartig,
weil das Material sich unterscheidet, der Schaffende schon etwas vor dem / im inneren
Auge/Ohr hat etc..

Mehr als Anhaltspunkte können wir Dir nicht geben. Und wenn Du Neu bist auf dem
Gebiet, dann fordere auch nicht zu viel von Dir. Man sollte die Effekte erstmal
kennenlernen, bevor man sie zu schätzen lernt.

mfg chmee


----------



## brainnrg (4. Oktober 2006)

Ok danke euch für eure Tipps,

ich werd dann mal weiter herumspielen, ich komm immer näher dran.

MFG


----------

